# F* Yes!! Finally!! Dragonflies!



## Judobreaker (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok, this might be done a lot of times before but I don't give a ...
There's been a war going on between dragonflies and me. I never seem to be able to get them to sit still long enough.
Today I finally got it done though! 

1. Un-cropped






2. Cropped (not the same shot as nr. 1)






C&C always welcome. ^^


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice! Excellent detail! Congrats! I have trouble getting them to sit still also. And we have not had very many this year... I was at the ponds yesterday, and there were NONE.


----------



## Hardrock (Oct 1, 2012)

Very nice and great detail!


----------



## Tony S (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice details..

  I find when I really want cooperative dragonflies that they sit still after I pick them out of the radiator grill on my truck.


----------



## jadams67 (Oct 1, 2012)

I can see why you are excited about those, great captures!


----------



## JohnS. (Oct 2, 2012)

Holy macro. Beautiful shot. It's amazing how complex a small insect is when seen up close.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice dragon.

Practice your ninja skills and you'll find you can get closer without spooking them.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful, Dragon flies are one of my favorites


----------



## manicmike (Oct 3, 2012)

Those are great.


----------



## JKVR6M69 (Oct 4, 2012)

Love it, I got some dragon shots tonight but nothing close to this!


----------

